#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  > [故事] 【新狼月】徵角已截止

## 皇天蒼狼

HI，這裡是蒼爺，想要加入【新狼月】世界的獸們，就填底下的角色單吧

單子分為兩種，第一種是一般單子，此單名額有五位，採先搶先贏制

第二種單子為特殊單子，要求更詳細點的設定以及多一個項目要填，此單名額有四位，超過需要抽籤決定

以下為一般單子：

獸名：(有沒有暱稱、可否用暱稱稱呼？)

年齡：(少年、青年、中年、老年，龍族一出生就有上千年壽命，獸族則需要多多修練體內的魔力來延緩自己的衰老速度，但也是有獸族可以活上一萬年的例子)

正/反派：正派或者反派，但一般單的反派和特殊單的反派不屬於同組織，所以如果選擇反派，請簡單說明一下原因，選正派的也歡迎填寫原因。

種族：(新狼月世界只有兩大種族，獸族跟龍族，兩種都包括許多種族~當然也有龍獸族混血)

性別：(不接受第三性喔)

個性：(能詳細就請詳細)

外觀：(包括衣服、裝飾品、身上圖騰等等，有圖為佳，沒有的話一樣請詳細填寫)

能力：即擅長的魔法屬性，從本文最底下中，最多選擇一種。

背景故事：簡單地介紹你的人物，可能是商人、探員、居民等等

武器裝備：可以拿槍喔，但不是現實的火藥槍，而是用自身魔力當子彈的靈源槍

*以上為一般單子，特殊單子請加填以下：*

勢力選擇：斯普薩斯十二、反派組織、聯邦情報組織

斯普薩斯十二：即十二盾，只需要一名，超過需要抽籤，如果要選十二，請務必要設定出一個非常有特色的設定喔(詳情可以參考【新狼月】正文第一章中第一位登場的十二盾成員介紹)

然後象徵著十二盾的刺青是一定要的，請選擇希望刺在哪裡，但請不要太奇怪的地方XD

反派組織：因劇情尚未到達，所以尚不公佈名字，總之就是大反派

聯邦情報組織：類似於現實中的FBI、CIA、KGB等等的組織，是由三大帝國以及眾多種族的高層一同建立的中立組織

能力：魔法屬性，和一般單子不同，特殊單的，最多可以選擇兩種，最少一種

最後，這是兩種單子都必須要填的項目：

是否同意因劇情需求領便當/身中異常狀態：請填是或否即可，不想領便當但可中異常狀態，請註明

然後，以下是可以選擇的魔法屬性：

火遁、水遁、風遁、雷遁、土遁、冰遁、光遁、暗遁

以上，就是這樣了，如果有其他問題，歡迎在底下回文發問，或者私訊蒼爺我都可以~

----------


## 奇比斯克

獸名：奇比斯克 (簡稱奇比)
(會出現的稱呼:小奇比、大巨龍、小少爺)

年齡：少年龍族 (可是還不怎麼成熟、像個小孩子一樣)

正/反派：正派 (因為不擅長做壞事、討厭做自己違背良心的事、嫉惡)

種族：龍族

性別：公龍

個性：愛好和平與自由，但是有少龍(少爺)病，不過很好相處，和一般的獸交際往來都是溫和乖乖牌的小白龍。

外觀：
小龍特徵：全身白色毛絨絨，鼻子上有紅色條紋，藍色眼睛，黃色爪指，有翅膀。
巨龍特徵：鼻子上有紅色條紋，藍色眼睛，黃色爪指，雙腿有紅色箭頭圖案，腹部面是酪黃色的，巨龍翅膀，紅頭髮+背部紅色。

能力：光遁 (光系技能)

背景故事：一隻平凡的少年龍，出生在算是富裕的家庭裡，喜歡宅在家(豪宅)當宅龍，一點都不擔心自己的將來，直到有一天，一些因緣際會跟夥伴們一同出來旅行或是冒險...慢慢的發掘自己擁有的潛在力量(也太中二)

武器裝備：變身成巨龍時，可召喚真世羽(一把藍色巨大的劍)，招喚他時會發出藍色耀眼的光芒，此技能一出後會破壞方圓不知幾里的範圍有如原子彈的威力，但也容易消耗精神和體力，所以沒甚麼大事情是不會拿出來使用的!

是否同意因劇情需求領便當/身中異常狀態：請填是或否即可
答:不要啊QAQ

----------


## 漆黑之獸

俺來報名了～w(是特殊單子)

獸名：漆黑·伊斯非特(暱稱：漆黑、小漆)
年齡：青年
正/反派：反派
種族：半龍半狼
性別：雄性
個性：孤陋寡言、孤僻
外觀：一身黑、有翅膀、龍頭、尾巴是狼尾、左眼狼右眼龍(都是深藍色的)、腹部有血紅色的這個圖案

能力：暗遁、冰遁
背景故事：小時候父母在自己眼前被慘忍殺害,然後被犯獸扶養,同時被培養成一個殺爪,長大後便把這個犯獸殺死了
武器裝備：大劍
勢力選擇：反派組織
是否同意因劇情需求領便當/身中異常狀態：是

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

(重編)

獸名：狼朔
年齡：青年

正/反派：正派(比較屬於一種分裂型式~亦可當反~在個性會詳述)

種族：日為龍族 夜為狼族

性別：公

個性：不多話亦容易聽信於別人(無論真假)，從小受到太多傷害，有人格分裂狀態，對於善惡已經無法分辨，甚至容易明明是正義卻有邪惡作為，則反之！

但遇到真正的羈絆時絕對赴湯蹈火

外觀：
龍：紅色龍體，比一般人形稍大一點，有著蝠翼，眼睛是紅色屬於一般，龍頭有分布均勻的角，腹部白色，無毛髮(除了從龍頭到尾巴的脊椎骨上，如東方龍)，穿著簡單類似印第安族的衣物，紅色繞腰布，穿著棕色短褲，半裸的棕色襯衫背心，有著一條龍牙項鍊，用自己的牙齒做的，胸前還有4條被抓傷的疤

狼形：黑色狼人，一般人形大小，全身為毛茸茸，眼睛為黃色，一般狼人型體，因為還是與龍族同居，變化後只有穿著棕色纏腰布(遮下體)依然有紅色的繞腰布，因為體型改變會穿不下原來的，爪上會有黃色爪型武器與狼爪剛好貼身如一般爪子一樣，傷痕因為全身狼毛所以看不到，而項鍊綁在繞腰布上

能力：
龍：火屬性(力量型)

狼：風屬性(敏捷型)

背景故事：為龍族與狼族結合所誕生的生命，因為在日光下生命活動居多，定為龍族，其名為狼朔，因而區別龍狼體系
兩者都為正派，從小備受歧視長大，也不知父母是誰，只知自己被龍族最年長的收養和教導，直到青年，教導自己的老龍死去，於是單獨脫族離去

武器裝備：
龍族：民族長槍，腰上還插著短刀(爪器因為龍形用不到，平時繫在繞腰布上)
狼族：爪上武器(因為屬於敏銳的攻擊型，長槍而用不到，所以夜晚背在背上，小刀依然繫在腰繞布上)
(爪器與英雄聯盟沃維克相似)

是否同意因劇情需求領便當/身中異常狀態：是

如果還有需要加強補齊的可以在私密

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

獸名：伊默兒/野魂，綽號目前出現小伊默，默兒，伊默，默默等等(你想亂取我也沒差)，偶爾會自稱野仔，代號是細胞

年齡：外見是人類的18～23歲，實際上是...我不知道!!!

正/反派：已經是正派(雖說曾經是情緒失落的反派)

種族：我是非你所想的靈魂，如果不行請挑龍(如果蒼爺接受變來變去的靈魂種，有需要一些設定歡迎私我)，另外，本種靈魂除了基本的投胎與附身等等能力，還具有「變化」(就是可以自由變化自己，或是變出任何物體)，也因此會自訂出一些「長相」方便認出誰是誰，不過主要還是以圖騰辨識。

性別：堂堂正正的女生(?)

個性：碰到危險或不熟的人會抱持警戒心，也相對的沉著冷靜。熟了以後，就是你平常看到野仔的樣子www(比較活潑、爽朗，當然也有溫柔的一面)，但還是會有一種神秘與淡定感(?)。大多數的時候行動機智靈敏，因此寧可用頭腦和一身拳腳功夫(主要是中國武術&魔法)打架也不願意沒頭沒腦地出招。在調查局裡面非常不欣賞那些只為了自身利益，不計代價趕著完成案子又搶著撈功的的獸。對於不清楚、不想爭的話題會保持中立線。打死也不想耍性感當辣妹(?)，而且不是嬌嬌女...

外觀：請見下方簽名檔，如需著裝，『一般』穿著為白色短袖搭黑色背心(有很多口袋的那種)，以及灰色長褲，蒼爺可以視情況另行搭配、換裝沒關係。體格在適中~瘦高之間。

背景故事：在歷經數以千計的故事、生死後，野仔又重新投胎，誕生在這片土地(這邊的背景故事就交給蒼爺囉～)，最後決定任職聯邦情報組織的一員

武器裝備：沒有，有什麼就用什麼，沒有特定，甚至可以赤手空拳

勢力選擇：聯邦情報組織

能力：光遁和暗遁(從中挑選...(´･_･`))

是否同意因劇情需求領便當/身中異常狀態：是,但希望不要太快領便當>_<

耶我打好了!!!(實際上是早就打好但網路正巧被關掉)
非常樂意當臥底～((你夠
雖然我很努力想看但是有點被搞混了
(*´>д<)
不知道蒼爺是否可以新增基本的角色介紹?方便讀者整理
是說蒼爺筆下的角色都會轉成獸人型嗎？(做確認，回答後野仔會視情況修改)
蒼爺加油⊙ω⊙。那就醬囉!

----------


## 弦月

獸名：上弦月，暱稱是弦月（下弦月在場不適用）

年齡：少女，外見約人類的十四、十五歲

正/反派：中立（平常是正派，但可以為了妹妹選擇支持反派）

種族：獸族，狼神族，平常偽裝成狼族（稀有，魔力高強的一族，因為太強了所以很容易被攻擊，通常戴白手套遮住爪背上的寶石）

性別：雌性

個性：活潑開朗外向，愛玩，有活力，興趣是惡作劇和開別獸玩笑，常常跟別獸宣揚下弦月的好。
挺暴力的，動不動就打獸。
其實當下弦月不在身邊的時候會有些焦慮。（但不會顯露給外獸看）
四下無獸或夜深獸靜的時候會偷哭。（如果下弦月在的話當然就不會
對風的感覺很敏銳，無風（自然風，非魔法風）的時候會焦慮，所以討厭進到不通風的地方（如沒窗戶的建築物
有輕微的雙胞胎感應，若下弦月瀕死或重傷時會嚴重惶恐焦慮。

外觀：
奶油黃色毛皮，瞳色左金右藍，腳掌是雪白的，以自己蓬鬆柔軟的長尾巴自豪，左手背有一塊月牙形黃水晶（通常左手戴著白手套以遮住寶石

能力：風遁（不用咒語，媒介或結手印就能使出超高等法術，不過平常還是會大概比一下，而且平常也不會用太高等的法術
跑的超快

背景故事：
上弦月和下弦月是一對要好的雙子。
父母職業不詳，據說是聯邦調查組織的成員。
兩狼的雙親後在一次任務下死在反派爪下，她倆是藉由某個陌生獸才得知父母死亡的訊息。
自此，兩狼感情更加親密了。
職業是傭兵（其實就只是到處旅行，幫各個村落解決問題）
不過某天早晨上弦月去狩獵的時候，留守營地的下弦月剛好目睹了反派組織的犯案過程，情急之下使用了狼神之力將所有反派獸凍結。本想儘速逃離現場的下弦月一不小心被漏網的反派獸以魔法襲擊，昏迷後被帶走。
上弦月回到現場後發現了滿地的冰棒屍體，而且到處找不到妹妹，推測妹妹是被綁架了，便踏上了尋找下弦月的旅途。

武器裝備：是操控風的高手，攻擊對手的方法是用風凝成銳利的氣旋斬殺對手。除非要致對方於死地不然不輕易使用能力（不然會被發現身分）。平常用一把藍柄細劍搭配低階風法術。

是否同意因劇情需求領便當/身中異常狀態：不想領便當，但可以中異常狀態OwO

以下補充下弦月的設定：

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    獸名：下弦月

年齡：少女，外見約人類的十四、十五歲

正/反派：反派→中立（因為被洗腦了所以暫時是反派（要幫我洗白喔

種族：獸族，狼神族，平常偽裝成狼族

性別：雌性

個性：
沉默寡言，偶爾出現的吐嘈功力很可怕。
毒舌，但本獸沒惡意。
很依賴姐姐。
太久沒下雨的話會心情不好。長久乾旱的話會發飆亂砍東西。
有輕微的雙胞胎感應，若上弦月瀕死或重傷時會忿忿不平，莫名的多話起來。
極度憤怒的時候會下起大雷雨。
被洗腦後：變得更沉默寡言，只會講「有必要說出來的話」
，殺獸不眨眼，只聽那個巫師的話。

外觀：

黑色毛皮，瞳色左藍右金，腳掌是雪白的，以自己蓬鬆柔軟的長尾巴自豪，右手背有一塊月牙形藍寶石。（右手通常戴著白手套以遮住寶石

被洗腦後：眼睛變成血紅色，寶石混濁不清，黯淡無光

能力：冰遁（不用咒語媒介或手勢就能使出超高等法術
            其實也能喚雨，所以應該也有水遁

背景故事：
被那個某反派的唯一倖存者（其他都被冰了）——某個會用禁法的巫師洗腦，因而效忠起那個巫師。
平時和那個巫師一起行動，目前屠殺好獸ing？

武器裝備：是操控冰的高手，使用能力時手背上的寶石會發光，攻擊對手的方法是凍結一切。除非要致對方於死地不然不輕易使用能力（不然會被發現身分）。
被洗腦後因為認為這種攻擊方式太缺乏樂趣所以改以能力凝出兩把彎刀攻擊對手。
通常以一件有獸耳的黑色斗篷遮蓋全身，不讓別獸發現真實身分。

是否同意因劇情需求領便當/身中異常狀態：不想領便當，但可以中異常狀態OwO




然後大概說明一下狼神這個種族？（然後你自己看看要把狼神歸在哪一類，只要不要歸在普通狼就好

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    就是天生徹底領悟該系法術，強的很可怕的一族。
稀有罕見，被發現身分的話很容易被追殺，在各地隱姓埋名生活。
通常每一隻狼神只能領悟一種屬性的魔法。
這種「領悟」是指從出生那一剎的力量就能超過修行多年的獸的力量。
不需要結手印或進行詠唱，無論如何，本身都與自己領悟的那種魔法元素同步，所以如果環境不是那個狼神所適合的則會出現身體不適的現象。
若寶石受損則此同步消失。
每位狼神身上某處一定有一塊寶石，形狀、顏色不一，不易碎裂，但若碎裂會死亡，無意識時會變得混濁。
使用能力時寶石會發光，越高難度的法術會越亮。
通常除了德高望重或強到無獸能敵的狼神不會特意遮掩寶石之外，普通狼神都不會想讓別獸知道自己的身分，只向信任者透漏種族
還有，狼神不是神喔，只是一支種族的名稱    
    



6/12補充、修改一些設定


上面的稍微改了一下，但沒有改很多
然後我修改了狼神會被追殺的理由：
狼神族身上都有一塊寶石，這塊寶石是狼神族力量的來源，也是一種極高級的魔法道具。
販售狼神寶石是被禁止的，但在某些非法的地下黑市依然有流通。
若要販售，完整的狼神寶石能夠輕易地飆破天價；而若是要當成魔法道具使用，也是一種持有後能直接增加數百年該盾功力的強力道具。
於是，幾千年來狼神一族一直遭受迫害，就算是能力如此強大的狼神一族也漸漸衰微。



好啦大概就這樣
設定又多又複雜，如果看不順眼歡迎叫我改（？
然後設定有疑問歡迎發文？
然後寶石設定記得看簽名檔喔！
對了還有衣服隨便，不過上弦月比較喜歡穿褲子下弦月比較喜歡穿裙子就這樣owo
那就祝寫作順利！

----------


## 帕格薩斯

獸名：尥廷(Леонардо/別名李奧納多<<不常用)

年齡：外見為青少年，實際100多歲左右

正/反派：斯普薩斯十二(野心會太大嗎xD)

種族：原先為灰狼族，死亡重生後變為狼魔

性別：雄

個性：因為已經死過一次的緣故，對許多事情都抱以淡然的心態去看待。平常的樣子與其說是隨興不如說是懶散，除非遇見必須認真起來的狀況，或是必須出門辦事，否則甚至連離開居住地的動力也沒有。
對於食物的偏執相當驚人，甚至還會偶爾變成小男孩的樣子去要糖吃。
隱性武癡，不會主動尋找敵手過招，但是如果是自己找上門來的就會相當興奮(甚至出現嗜殺傾向)，還有曾經不小心殺死敵手的經驗。
對認識的友獸相當友好，甚至可以說是爽朗。
有時候還會故意翹掉集合(較為枯燥的)，然後躲在屋頂上睡覺。

外觀：
身高接近180cm，並不算高大。(討厭被提矮)
毛色主色深灰色，副色白色。
雙眼藍色(發動能力才會變成左紫右藍)，眼下有細長各約2cm的倒三角圖樣，眉骨左右各有幾個深紫刺狀突起。
胸前掛有養母犬牙改造之靈力空間儲存裝置，雙前爪臂左右各有一條紋布袖套(左藍右紫，右爪臂有斯普薩斯十二的刺青)，左爪臂內側與右腿後方有彈孔。
背生黑色羽翼，雙翼末端羽毛均有班駁血紅摻雜(由恨意所凝結)。
穿著為雙排釦軍服大衣、軍褲與長靴，睡覺時只穿一條短褲。
日常穿著為龐克風，非常沒有高手該有的樣子。

#附圖是龐克風的穿著，同時變成小孩準備要去要糖的模樣(?)


能力：雷遁、暗遁

背景故事：生前是灰狼族，被丟棄在山上而被虎族女獵手伊拉收養。有五個虎族的兄弟姊妹，後來卻都下落不明。伊拉似乎是被謀殺的，但是目前尚不知真相。
為尋找兄弟姊妹與探詢真相，尥廷踏上旅途。
旅途中與一位雪兔族雌性(名字：菡)認識並墬入情網。
然而在調查的過程中，本來與聯邦情報組織有過密切合作，卻在似乎已經明瞭事件前因後果前遭到殘忍殺害，甚至連皮毛也被剝走。
天魔居城中正好有高手路過附近，因緣際會而救起。重生之後成魔，除了原先豐沛的雷屬性以外增加了暗屬性。
成為斯普薩斯十二的原因是報恩。
與嘻嘻哈哈的外表相反的是沉重的怨恨與執念，依舊尋覓著真相與家人，更想自茫茫星羅大陸中找回自己的伴侶。
然而，這一切的源頭似乎都指向聯邦情報組織......

武器裝備：一對精鋼雙鉤，刃部均有龍紋。左右刃銘分別為「鳴夜」「默晝」
另外，有一把名為「羅宋湯」的軍刀，比較常使用。

是否同意因劇情需求領便當/身中異常狀態：希望不要領便當啦...不過異常狀態ok的(咦

-
以上~謝謝蒼哥了0w0希望我的設定能雀屏中選(?)

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

> 獸名：伊默兒/野魂，綽號目前出現小伊默，默兒，伊默，默默等等(你想亂取我也沒差)，偶爾會自稱野仔，代號是細胞
> 
> 年齡：外見是人類的18～23歲，實際上是...我不知道!!!
> 
> 正/反派：正派(雖說曾經是情緒失落的反派)
> 
> 種族：我是非你所想的靈魂，如果不行請挑龍(如果蒼爺接受變來變去的靈魂種，有需要一些設定歡迎私我)
> 
> 性別：堂堂正正的女生(?)
> ...


新狼月內的腳色基本介紹嗎？日後會的

然後都會轉成獸人型，因為方便XD

目前收到的腳色如下：

一般單子(皆是錄取)：

奇比、狼朔、上弦月

特殊單子(並不代表錄取)：

十二盾目前投稿數一名：帕格

反派組織：漆黑之獸

聯邦情報組織：野魂

以上共計六位收到~

一般單子還有兩個名額、特殊單子僅剩十二盾的位置，若要其他位置，最後則由抽籤決定

然後如有設定需要討論或修改，蒼爺我會私訊給你~

----------


## ~麥茶~

獸名：麥茶

年齡：青年

正/反派：正派

種族：獸族

性別：公

個性：平時開朗多話,但若疲倦則較為沉默或胡言亂語,喜歡悠閒的環境,也喜歡刺激的冒險

外觀：狼獸人,毛色大多為棕色,些許黑毛夾雜,吻部及爪掌接近淺白色,尾部淺棕黑
         平時穿著內穿短袖上衣外加無袖背心,著長褲,背著中型的背包,手執木頭長杖

能力：風遁

 背景故事：來自還算寧靜的村莊,自小常常聆聽來自各地商人的經歷與見聞,對村子外有極大的嚮往以及好奇
              ,因此在稍有長成的時候,決定出外去旅行並磨練自己的能力,遊走各地

 武器裝備：木杖(上有符紋,用以加強法術威力,不用此杖依舊可以施展法力)

是否同意因劇情需求領便當/身中異常狀態：是

嗯~填寫完畢:3
謝謝蒼爺並祝寫作順利ouo

----------


## 汪汪

獸名：汪汪

年齡：少年

正/反派：中立(視利益而定)

種族：獸族

性別：雄

個性：沉默,膽小

外觀：

能力：土遁

背景故事：因為與人相處有困難,獨來獨往,沒有朋友

武器裝備：無

是否同意因劇情需求領便當/身中異常狀態:是

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

目前收到的腳色如下：

一般單子(皆是錄取)：

奇比、狼朔、上弦月、麥茶、汪汪

特殊單子(並不代表錄取)：

十二盾目前投稿數一名：帕格

反派組織：漆黑之獸

聯邦情報組織：野魂

以上共計八位收到~

一般單子已額滿、特殊單子僅剩一名十二盾的位置，若要其他位置，最後則由抽籤決定

然後如有設定需要討論或修改，蒼爺我會私訊給你~

徵角截止日期就到明天晚上十二點整

----------


## 斯冰菊

凹嗚~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~！！！ :wuf_e_howl: (驚喜之嗥！！！)

據本狼所知，這是蒼煌第一次開徵角呀！！！本狼一直以來都很想在這種以魔法為主的世界裡面大展身爪，由於要徵角就要選特別的，所以本狼這次也要來爭取十二盾的角色！！！ :wuffer_laugh: 

──────────────────────────────分隔線在此！！！──────────────────────────────────

獸名：斯冰菊。暱稱：冰菊、斯冰、阿菊。通常較接受冰菊和阿菊。

年齡：青年，約人類25歲。

正/反派：正派，怨恨反派的主因是老爸外遇並加入至聖團。

種族：獸族──狼。

性別：公的，性染色體XY。

個性：活潑愛搞笑，卻常常嗥一點都不好笑的凍笑話。對於夢想會堅持到底，除非是隸屬於正派的，否則都很討厭擅長武器的獸。雖然年輕但是智慧頗為深奧，經測驗為星羅大陸有記錄以來最聰穎的獸之前三名。

外觀：
(基本上參考附圖即可，毛色大致上背黑腹白，胸前有兩枚紫色星狀毛象徵天狼雙星，配戴金色框眼鏡以及冰塊項鍊，穿著為顏色隨意的海灘褲，除了刺青之外都一樣。)

能力：冰遁，擅長用非常難笑的凍笑話將環境以及將敵獸的體內溫度急遽下降，最嚴重會造成全球冰河期。除此之外就是雷遁，能力尚可。

背景故事：出生在星羅大陸的高緯度地區，出生地斯諾殷是全大陸最多雪的地方，也是極光的觀測勝地，雙親是天文學家，為獨生子。自幼就對天文、氣象以及文學興趣濃厚，還是小狼時就開始提筆寫作；十三歲時出版處狼作《至聖團十大弱點！》一炮而紅，在首都以及出生地附近都有很高的知名度。二十歲時因為受到狼族祖靈託夢的感召，又逢十二盾某成員過世時推薦本狼接任，於是受蒼煌邀請至居城接受考核，最終順利錄取。目前居住在首都天魔居城持續寫作中，一年會回去故鄉至少三次欣賞能迸發靈感的極光。

武器裝備：冰塊項鍊，是本狼的魔法泉源。使出魔法招式時由冰塊碰觸身體傳導冰凍能力到雙爪，再以100%威力射出。

以上為一般單子，特殊單子請加填以下：

勢力選擇：斯普薩斯十二，刺青位於尾巴腹側。

最後，這是兩種單子都必須要填的項目：

是否同意因劇情需求領便當/身中異常狀態：是，歡迎蒼狼盡量蹂躪！！！

附註：本狼相較於蒼煌和傑拉爾等魔武雙修的天才，完全就是非常單純重視知識和魔法的智慧型，魔法和知識什麼的很厲害，但是武術攻擊完全不行。



還有，在以上之外本狼都讓蒼煌自由發揮，再加上金色鏡框的材質也就交由蒼狼決定囉！！！

最後祝福蒼煌寫作順利，以及這次活動圓滿成功！！！ :wuffer_laugh: 

                                                                                           北極凍狼    斯冰菊    興奮期待

                                                                                                狼版12年8月12日    16:30

----------


## 冥獄o玥

--------------------特殊單子

獸名：伊爾律 (大多數的人直接叫他律

年齡： 中年，48age

正/反派：反派 (符合角色設定)

種族：獅族

性別：雄性

個性：沉穩內斂，思維周密，自小便面對著社會的黑暗面，行事冷酷俐落。
      沒有任何可以失去的東西，因此可以無顧忌的戰鬥。

外觀：毛色為黑色的獅獸人，瞳色為紅色，身高約185cm，因平時鍛鍊，身材厚實。
      平時行動著黑色的連帽披風，其他衣著並無太大特色。身上各處皆藏有暗器。
      手背上有似X字之傷痕。

背景故事：眼中只有未來，沒有過去。這是他的信條。從身邊的人都離他而走的那刻起，便像命運道路已決定似的。
          幼小的他經歷過父母雙亡、友人背叛，甚至是社會的誣枉罪名，獨自承受著這份痛苦。
          終於於瀕臨崩潰之際，決定離開他的家鄉。
          在世界各地徘徊的牠，始終在追尋著正義與邪惡之間的可能性，若說那光能照耀大地，那麼他便相信黑暗能籠罩世界。
          只要世界各地都有人需要殺手，殺手存在的意義就不須多想。讓一個大個閉嘴，就能有一筆酬勞，對他而言再簡單不過。
          得到光闇力量之後，如今的他已非普通的殺手，在每個夜裡，如死神般收割著生命，享受著豐碩的戰果。

武器裝備：各式暗器

勢力選擇：反派組織

能力：光、暗遁

是否同意因劇情需求領便當/身中異常狀態：否，異常可

------------------
第二次寫委託蒸餃(?
希望能看到蒼爺發揮筆下的角色~
漆黑抱歉可能要跟你搶反派了www

祝蒼爺產文順利。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

時間也差不多了，就提早個10分鐘截止吧

蒼爺我仔細看了所有的投稿

其實都還滿愛的，所以就全部都錄取了，不需要再通過抽籤了

以下是名單：

一般正派：奇比、狼朔、麥茶

中立：汪汪、上弦月

一般反派：下弦月

聯邦情報組織：野魂

反派組織：漆黑、冥獄

斯普薩斯十二：帕格薩斯、斯冰菊

以上十位，恭喜錄取，請靜待各自的角色登場

PS.在角色出場前，仍然可以修改設定後，登場後就恕不接受修改了，如還有其餘問題，請私訊蒼爺我，或在這串底下回覆

----------

